# des autres / d'autres / les autres



## JorMac

Je lis plusieurs livres en ce moment, dont un écrit par une anglophone (rédigé en français, et non traduit après coup) - et de temps à autre je me pose des questions sur son français; elle parle très bien depuis un vingtaine d'années, mais en tant que linguiste en herbe je me pose toujours des questions sur le langage et son emploi. Ce qui dévore mes pensées en ce moment c'est la différence marqué par l'usage de "des autres" au lieu de "d'autres" - le pire c'est que je croyais comprendre, mais là, je ne comprends pas son choix.
La phase est la suivante:

"...mais ils n'ont pas capté l'imagination du public francophone de la même manière qu'ils ont capté celle *des* autres nationalités."

À moins qu'elle veuille renvoyer aux nationalités déjà mentionnées, ce qui me semble d'ailleurs improbable vu les éléments qui suivent cette phrase - ou bien qu'elle fasse référence à toutes les nationalités qui soient, dont elle ne peut pas prétendre avoir une connaissance quelconque - ce choix ne correspond en rien aux raisonnements que j'ai pour choisir entre ces deux..

Alors, quels sont les critères selon lesquels on doit dire "d'autres"/"des autres"? est-ce que cela fait une grande différence? ou bien y a-t-il rien qu'une nuance particulière qui les sépare? Dans certains contextes, l'un ou l'autre serait-il considéré comme fautif?

merci de votre aide, et de votre temps si précieux!

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

L'utilisation "des autres" ici ne me choque pas.

Si l'on utilisait "d'autres", cela signifierait des nationalités autres que le public francophone, des nationalités non précisées, indéfinies.

Je manque de contexte pour deviner de quoi il est question (un livre, un film... ?), mais l'utilisation "des autres" me laisse supposer qu'il s'agit de l'ensemble des nationalités (!)* parmi lesquelles cet "objet" a été diffusé, pas toutes les nationalités au monde bien sûr, mais l'ensemble (défini) de celles qui ont bénéficié de cette diffusion.

(Ce qui me choque plus dans cette phrase, c'est d'assimiler nationalité et ensemble des locuteurs d'une langue)


----------



## oxazol

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir quand est-ce qu' on utilise "des autres" et quand "d'autres"

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Hors contexte et donc de façon un peu générale, quand ces deux expressions sont employées seules, on retrouve dans _des autres_ l'article défini précédé de la préposition _de_  et  dans _d'autres_, l'article indéfini.

Compare :

_Ces chaussures sont belles mais je préfère *les autres*._

_J'adore mes enfants mais je n'aime pas ceux *des autres*_. (="de les autres")

_Je n'ai plus de biscottes. Il faut que j'aille en acheter *d'autres*. (="des autres")
Les feuilles de l'arbre sont tombées. Au printemps, *d'autres* les remplaceront._


----------



## geostan

_des autres_ contient l'article défini, _d'autres_ non.

chacun des autres =  chacun de + les autres
d'autres idées = quelques autres idées (mais moins fort)


----------



## vitaminC

Bonjour à tous!
Quand on utilise d'autres ou bien des autres pour indinquer les cas au pluriel?: " Il y a *un autre tableau* de Monet représentant la cath é drale de Rouen" => "Il y a *d'autres tableaux *..." /" La nourrice a donné à Juliette *le jouet de l'autre petite fille* qu'elle garde" => "...les jouets des autres petites filles .."
Merci beaucoup <3


----------



## janpol

les jouets des autres petites filles =  les jouets de toutes les autres petites filles (des = de les)
d'autres tableaux : quelques autres (d' = des)


----------



## vitaminC

Merci..
Est-il vrai quand on écrit: :"parmi les touristes,* les uns* voulaient acheter des souvenirs, *d'autres* visiter la ville, la plupart désiraient se reposer"?

Je pense que on peut remplacer " *d'autres* " par "*des autres*" 

Merci!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, cela se dit dans la langue familière, mais comme la phrase ne demande pas de préposition _de_, en bon français, il faut dire _d'autres_.


----------



## vitaminC

Merci , donc je voudrais savoir est ce que dans ce qu'on on peut remplacer "d'autres" par " les autres"?? dans ce phrase? ( parmi les touristes....)
!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela s'entend, mais il vaut mieux l'éviter car il y a ici trois groupes de personnes :

_Parmi les touristes,* les uns* voulaient acheter des souvenirs, *les autres* visiter la ville, *la plupart* désiraient se reposer_. (à éviter)

_Parmi les touristes,* les uns* voulaient acheter des souvenirs, *d'autres* visiter la ville, *la plupart* désiraient se reposer_. 

En revanche, s'il n'y a que deux groupes distincts, c'est tout à fait correct :

_Parmi les touristes,* les uns* voulaient acheter des souvenirs, *les autres* visiter la ville. _


----------



## batman de lima

Petite question que me travaille (peut être pour rien...) 
Y aurait-il une différence entre :

"D'autres amis" et "Des autres amis"

Le "D" apostrophe viendrait d'une règle d'euphonie si j'ai bien compris mais je "sens" que les deux phrases n'ont pas le même poids.
La première me parait plus générale alors que la seconde plus déterminée.
Votre avis ?


----------



## Maître Capello

On ne devrait dire _des autres amis_ que si le _des_ est une contraction de la préposition _de_ et de l'article défini _les_:

_Je me souviens *des* autres amis que nous avons rencontrés.
_


----------



## flyingcabbage

Je m'excuse d'avoir ouvert de nouveau ce fil, mais je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai toujours mal compris le mot *d'autres*... et j'apprends le français depuis huit ans! 

Donc, *d'autres* veut dire "*des autres*" (sens indéfini)?
Si je voulais ajouter "*autres*" à cette phrase - _Je veux achéter des chaussures _- faudrait-il dire: _Je veux achéter d'autres chaussures_. ? J'aurais dit _"...des autres chaussures_". Pas étonnant que mes profs trouvent tant de fautes dans mes dissertations!

(Je veux seulement verifier, je l'ai mal utilisé depuis très longtemps! :O)


----------



## geostan

En effet, c'est *d'autre*s qu'il faut dire.


----------



## jimmas

Tout à fait *flyingcabbage*, "d'autres" a un sens indéfini.

Prenons les exemples utilisés plus haut : 

1) *les uns*... *d'autres*. | je veux acheter *d'autres*. |Au printemps, *d'autres* les remplaceront.

--> ça reste indéterminé.

2) les jouets *des autres* petites filles | J'adore mes enfants mais je n'aime pas ceux_ *des autres*_ | Je me souviens *des* *autres* amis que nous avons rencontrés

--> on devient beaucoup plus précis, ce serait le cas génitif marquant la possession ou le génitif partitif pour ceux qui savent le latin ou le grec.


Parlons d'autre chose ≠ Parlons de l'autre chose dont tu voulais me parler hier.

Deux autres exemples pris d'un topic similaire_:__

Séparée d'autres développements_ (sens indéfini; on ne parle pas de tous les développements; de certains développements seulement; au singulier : d'*un* autre développement.) 
≠
_Séparée des autres développements_ (sens défini : on parle de tous *les* développements.)


----------



## janpol

2) les jouets *des autres* petites filles
Elle a pris les jouets *des autres* petites filles > elles sont définies : ce sont toutes les petites filles (de la crêche, de la plage...)
elle a pris les jouets *d'autres* petites filles > de certaines d'entre elles, je ne sais pas qui sont les victimes


----------



## belenval

bonjour, je comprends la raison pour laquelle on met d' devant autres quand celui-ci est un adjectif indéfini. Mais, je ne sais pas pourquoi on le met avec autres quand il s'agit d'un pronom indéfini.
Vous le savez?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourquoi devrait-il y avoir une différence entre les deux ? Quand c'est un pronom, c'est comme si c'était un adjectif et que le substantif était sous-entendu.

_D'autres amis nous rejoignirent.
D'autres nous rejoignirent._


----------



## belenval

Merci Maître Capello.
J'ai suivi la règle suivant: devant un adjectif on met DE au lieu de DES. J'ai acheté de nouvelles chemises. Il y a d'autres sujets qui me préoccupent.

Mais je ne savais pas que la règle s'applique aussi quand il s'agit d'un pronom pour la raison que vous avez donnée.
Merci


----------



## belenval

Bonsoir, je continue avec quelques doutes par rapport à ce sujet.
Je crois qu'il faut utiliser toujours un déterminant entre AUTRE et le nom: un autre, des autres, d'autre, tout autre, ....mais je ne suis pas sure, parce que je crois que j'ai lu quelque part AUTRE sans déterminant.
Et aussi, une autre question, avec l'article défini L'AUTRE, LES AUTRES, peux-je l'utiliser comme adjectif indéfini ou seulement comme pronom? 
Il me l'a dit l'autre jour.
Est-ce cela possible? Si oui, dans quels cas?
Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est en effet parfois possible d'employer _autre_ sans déterminant, mais essentiellement au pluriel, par exemple :

_Il est passionné par les tigres et *autres* félins._​
Quoi qu'il en soit, avec l'article défini, il peut s'agir d'un adjectif ou d'un pronom :

_Il me l'a dit l'autre jour_. 
_L'un le regardait, mais l'autre l'ignorait._​


----------

